# Ticao Island, Masbate Province



## andre74 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello to everyone
this is my very first post in your community
as it seems it will take some time until I'm a full member, I would please Jet Lag to contact me as he seems to be the specialist in Ticao  and I need to know some things about it.

Thanks and sorry for the off-topic

by the way, why not use a local traditional boat? I used to be in a rowing team while very young


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

andre74 said:


> Hello to everyone
> this is my very first post in your community
> as it seems it will take some time until I'm a full member, I would please Jet Lag to contact me as he seems to be the specialist in Ticao  and I need to know some things about it.
> 
> ...


Hi Andre,

I'll start a new thread with this subject here. Yep- I lived on Ticao Island for just about 3 years. I lived in Burgos (Lagundi) Batuan. It's a very small village of about 600 people or so and is located on the beach area on the Southwest side of Ticao. Travel to and from Masbate City on the main island of Masbate is by motorized outrigger (bonca) canoe. Travel time one way is usually about one hour and longer in bad weather that results in large waves and a VERY rough ride.

The attached photo below is of the beach area in Burgos (Lagundi) and is a screen-grab from Google Earth Maps.


Jet Lag


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

Whats the cost?My gf family lives in Masbate,I was just there for 3 months and I always wanted to go to Ticao.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bairdlander said:


> Whats the cost?My gf family lives in Masbate,I was just there for 3 months and I always wanted to go to Ticao.


Well, I left there for the last time in 2000. At that time a one way boat straight across to Lagundi was only P25.00. There was also a larger boat that would go from Masbate City and not go to Ticao. Rather it would skirt Ticao to the South and then go all the way to Bulan on Luzon island. That one is over two hours and is a great ride. But like I said, it bypasses Ticao completely.

Also, unless things have changed, if you take a boat to Lagundi, on Ticao, you are gonna be stuck there overnight. There are no hotels or tourist centers there at all--nothing. Only way around that would be to charter one of those small banca boats to take you back to Masbate City but that would be expensive. 
Also, June to November it's extremely important to watch weather while in Masbate City. Taking a boat to either Bulan or Ticao in extreme weather can get you killed.


----------



## andre74 (Mar 28, 2014)

I plan to be in Ticao in May. I'll give you the news and impressions after I'm there. It will be my first time in the Philippines. I will be hosted with a local family for a start, but I know though I haven't seen with my eyes yet, that there is available acomodation for visitors now. About the curent price of boats, I'll get the info and post it here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

andre74 said:


> I plan to be in Ticao in May. I'll give you the news and impressions after I'm there. It will be my first time in the Philippines. I will be hosted with a local family for a start, but I know though I haven't seen with my eyes yet, that there is available acomodation for visitors now. About the curent price of boats, I'll get the info and post it here.


Sounds good Andre,

You will enjoy Ticao island for sure. A couple of ideas to keep your healthy & safe if I may:

Use ONLY purified bottled water--even for brushing your teeth. Do not drink any of the local water in the Philippines (including Ticao Island) unless it has been boiled for 15 minutes or so. Use no ice unless it is what is called "tube ice." 
Also, sauces on the most simple of food such as BBQ hot-dogs etc that is sold by street vendors will contain water for cooking that is not safe. Even using a wet glass that has been washed in the local water will get you sick.

If you get the stomach bacteria from food or water you'll know it. Causes an uncomfortable feeling in the stomach. Sometimes you'll feel hungry but its just the bacteria playing tricks on ya. Cramps and diarrhea can also be symptomatic of it. 

If you get the stomach bug while here and IF YOU ARE NOT ALLERGIC TO ANTIBIOTICS, go to any pharmacy and get BRAND NAME (not generic) Amoxicillin 500mg capsules. Take 3 times per day for 7 days. You'll start feeling better on the antibiotic within 24 to 48 hours but keep taking the med till gone.

Bring a small but well stocked first-aid kid. Also, bring plenty of "Off" cream or spray for the mosquitoes. 
I've never seen as many mosquitoes in my life as I did when living on Tiaco.
I envy your trip---you're gonna have a great time!!!

If you should ever get quite sick or have an insect bite that won't heal, If you are close to or in the barrio of Lagundi (Burgos), ask any one of the locals to get a lady that is called "Aunt Helen." She lives out in the jungle and will take time to get her. She uses what I'd term "strange" ways of helping but she is (from personal experience many times) very effective. No need to pay her cash if you don't want to. Just buy her a pack or two of cigarettes and she will be happy with that. 

*PS.

Another safety thought. Be sure to watch here on Expat Forum or the Philippines weather site - PAGASA for typhoon weather information as it can greatly effect any and all travel. Typhoon season could very well be a bit early this year and Ticao is no place to be in a typhoon..*



Jet Lag...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Sounds good Andre,
> 
> You will enjoy Ticao island for sure. A couple of ideas to keep your health safe if I may:
> 
> ...


Regarding bottled water. There are basically two types of bottle water available so read the labels. There is purified water such as Wilkins or the one with the green label, I forget the name, and there is what is like western spring water. Beware of bottled spring water. It's just like tap water but with the lumps taken out.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Also some of the so called bottled water is Tap water. In a restaurant make sure its sealed.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Also some of the so called bottled water is Tap water. In a restaurant make sure its sealed.


Although I beleive it was in India I have seen where the restaurant was using super glue to refix the security tab. If it happens there I'm it could happen in the Philippines. I keep away from the bottles of water sold by venders on the aircom buses.


----------



## andre74 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the info!
For those interested I've been told the motorboat Masbate-Ticao costs 80 pesos.
I'll be in touch and transfer my experience there.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

Speaking on water,while in Masbate I used to go for walks and bought what I thought was bottled water from a sari-sari store.It tasted weird,I looked at the bottle,it was an ice tea bottle the guy just filled with I assume well water,but who knows.Look at the label always.


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Regarding bottled water. There are basically two types of bottle water available so read the labels. There is purified water such as Wilkins or the one with the green label, I forget the name, and there is what is like western spring water. Beware of bottled spring water. It's just like tap water but with the lumps taken out.


With regards to the green label, I think you are referring to Absolute.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

andre74 said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> For those interested I've been told the motorboat Masbate-Ticao costs 80 pesos.
> I'll be in touch and transfer my experience there.


Can't imagine it being that high as many could simply not afford it. On the other hand, it's been 14 years since I actually lived there so anything is possible. I still envy your trip there. I'm told that on the east coast of Ticao and a bit North of San Fernando, there is a place called Ticao Island Resort. I've not been there but would definitely be worth a look-see. When you're done there, be sure to post a trip report and lots of photos.

My house in Lagundi sat directly behind the cement stage of the high school. I would assume it (a great nipa hut) is still there..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

march said:


> With regards to the green label, I think you are referring to Absolute.


That's the one :thumb:


----------



## andre74 (Mar 28, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Can't imagine it being that high as many could simply not afford it. On the other hand, it's been 14 years since I actually lived there so anything is possible. I still envy your trip there. I'm told that on the east coast of Ticao and a bit North of San Fernando, there is a place called Ticao Island Resort. I've not been there but would definitely be worth a look-see. When you're done there, be sure to post a trip report and lots of photos.
> 
> My house in Lagundi sat directly behind the cement stage of the high school. I would assume it (a great nipa hut) is still there..


I was supposed to be there next week and had a ticket already and everything almost set, but being after a job for some months now i'll have to delay my trip for weeks or even months.
I 'd be excited to make a photo-reportage of the place when I'm there.
About the costs, something tells me that even in a remote place like that prices aren't any more what most would expect.
A worker's day pay it's close to 300 pesos or so as I learn. 
The Ticao Island Resort advertise daily rates of about 100 dollars on Agoda and a decent room rent in a smaller "resort" there costs about 20$.
I'll let you know about the situation there when I finally step foot on the island, I hope sometime soon.
But I have daily contact with my girlfriend who visited her family, so maybe I can get more info about what anyone would like to know.


----------

